# House (B&M) Blended Tobaccos...Share Your Favorites



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

I would be interested in hearing from everyone about about their favorite house blends developed by traditional brick and mortar tobacconists. A couple I think very highly of:
_Northwoods_ is a really nice English by Boswell's in Chambersburg, PA. Besides being an accomplished pipemaker, J.M. Boswell is a talented tobacco blender. This is a medium English blend , healthy but not overwhelming Latakia content, but a very complex taste. A terrific tobacco.

_Istanbul_ is a big Balkan blended by my longtime local pipe shop, Fader's in the Baltimore area. This one is a full Oriental / Latakia concoction that I suspect was inspired by the old Balkan Sobranie. They've been blending (and I've been smoking) this one for a long time, and it is one of my all time favorites.

Let's hear about some more...

Cheers,
G


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Hoplophile said:


> I would be interested in hearing from everyone about about their favorite house blends developed by traditional brick and mortar tobacconists. A couple I think very highly of:
> _Northwoods_ is a really nice English by Boswell's in Chambersburg, PA. Besides being an accomplished pipemaker, J.M. Boswell is a talented tobacco blender. This is a medium English blend , healthy but not overwhelming Latakia content, but a very complex taste. A terrific tobacco.
> 
> _Istanbul_ is a big Balkan blended by my longtime local pipe shop, Fader's in the Baltimore area. This one is a full Oriental / Latakia concoction that I suspect was inspired by the old Balkan Sobranie. They've been blending (and I've been smoking) this one for a long time, and it is one of my all time favorites.
> ...


Unfortunately, there are no B&M stores near me that would have house blends, but Anniversary Kake by Hearth & Home (pipesandcigars.com) is really good.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Seeing as how so many shops in the DC area(NOVA) just unzip a big bag of some leaf and call it a "house blend", I have long since stopped looking at them. I have meant to delve into the jars at John Hayes in Winchester, but haven't had a chance to stop in for several months.


----------



## lestrout (Dec 10, 2007)

Some really good B&M blends there. I have the Boswell Northwoods and Fader's Istanbul in the cellar. RussO's Hearth & Home series are more than just house blends somehow. Quite a few H&H's are in my repertoire.

In the NOVA and DC area, although I enjoy JB Hayes store and blends, I just love Georgetown Tobacco (their Old Georgetown is one of my Top100 cellared items).

hp
les


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

lestrout said:


> Some really good B&M blends there. I have the Boswell Northwoods and Fader's Istanbul in the cellar. RussO's Hearth & Home series are more than just house blends somehow. Quite a few H&H's are in my repertoire.
> 
> In the NOVA and DC area, although I enjoy JB Hayes store and blends, I just love Georgetown Tobacco (their Old Georgetown is one of my Top100 cellared items).
> 
> ...


As much as I abhor the District, I might have to check them out some time. If I can keep the number of times I lay foot to ground in that city to under 4 times a year, I do so.


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

There are two nice tobacconist in Gatlinburg, TN.

The Gatlin-Burlier has some outstanding aromatic House blends. I enjoy his Cascades Cavendish...it is a nice aro. I also enjoy his Black Jack Bourbon and Yearly "Santa Puffer." This is one of those places its fun to go and hang out for a few hours.

Smokezy has a lot of nice blends, but they are WET! I mean WET! But their Sunset Rum is a real favorite. Their #1 Seller, Heidi's Blend I don't like, but they have one called Heavenly Scent that has a nice caramel flavor. A new one, Black Forest, is like enjoying a tasty desert and a pipe together! You need a Meer to smoke this stuff!


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

I have a great B&M tobacco barn that I'm close to. they have several blends that Tom their master blender mixes up.
if you like burley they have Grandfather blend, that pretty much is a match for MacB burley cube, or PS burley blend, but I'm not a straight burley guy.
they have serveral great aro blends, anniversary, black velvet, list go on, but stay away from cherry vanilla, it taste great first 4 or 5 puffs of cherry and vanilla, but afterwards you taste a chemical cherry bahhhhhh
great people who've been around for yrs, unfortunely I only go there to buy pipe cleaners and a few other things, can't see myself buy tinned tobacco that I can get for less online, even though it no fault of theirs due to the high taxes from the state
troy


----------



## mike t (Oct 21, 2008)

drews tobacco shop in okc has a blend named ghost story. its an english aro. the stuff gets bought by the pounds by alot of loyal patrons. so for y'all in the okc area hit em up they're great guys

mike


----------



## lestrout (Dec 10, 2007)

Laloin - per your "I have a great B&M tobacco barn that I'm close to", I have fond memories of dropping in on their fine lounge. I've gotten samplers from them, working my way through their English blends, which have a signature style. Every time I'm in the LA basin, Tobacco Barn in Orange Ct is on my radar.

hp
les


----------



## lestrout (Dec 10, 2007)

Some other serious blending houses out there, who don't just relabel or maybe tweak bags of established blends:

Uhle's - downtown Milwaukee
L J Peretti's - downtown Boston, right on the Common
Grant's - downtown SanFran, on Market
Mission Pipes - downtown San Jose and Pleasanton
Owl Shop - downtown New Haven (though its glory days are behind them)
Holt's - downtown Philly
Edward's - such as near Denver
The Tinder Box - definitely a chain, though Edward's used to be - but plenty of blends they have a hand in
Iwan Ries - downtown Chicago - though some of their blends are relabels

hp
les


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

lestrout said:


> _Some really good B&M blends there. I have the Boswell Northwoods and Fader's Istanbul in the cellar. RussO's Hearth & Home series are more than just house blends somehow. Quite a few H&H's are in my repertoire.
> 
> In the NOVA and DC area, although I enjoy JB Hayes store and blends, I just love Georgetown Tobacco (their Old Georgetown is one of my Top100 cellared items)._


I'll be in NOVA next week, and will try to hit Georgetown Tobacco...

Cheers,
G


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Not a B&M anymore, but Pipeworks & Wilke makes a blend they've cleverly named #400, which out-Nightcap's Nightcap. I find it drier, smoother, more flavorful and to have better interplay between the constituent tobaccos. It's far and away my favorite B&M-blended tobacco.


----------



## lestrout (Dec 10, 2007)

How could I have forgotten to mention Park Lane?? They have fabulous English and Virginia blends, among my Top100 Cellar items. Haven't been to this particular store - yet - which is why they weren't top of mind as I was thinking of the B&M's I've been in.

hp
les


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Harkness Tower / The Owl Shop / Worcester, MA. This is a Balkan Sobranie style blend that is fantastic. One of the customers in the shop complained about the Sobranie being too wet. The owner made his own version which soon became a best seller.

DPE Blend / Leviott & Pierce & Churhills/David P Ehrlich's / Boston, MA. Kind of a kitchen sink non-aromatic blend that works. It has everything in it and you taste everything in it.

L J Peretti's / So many to mention / BLEND No. D-9575 is my favorite that I buy by the pound. It is an English/burley blend. Cuban Mixture, British Blend, London Flake, D-7485, Omega are alll great as well.


----------



## hunter1127 (Jan 11, 2006)

To add two more MA. blends:
Peretti's Boston Slices ( VA flake)
Watch City Cigar " Hampton Roads ( VA/Per)



Alpedhuez55 said:


> Harkness Tower / The Owl Shop / Worcester, MA. This is a Balkan Sobranie style blend that is fantastic. One of the customers in the shop complained about the Sobranie being too wet. The owner made his own version which soon became a best seller.
> 
> DPE Blend / Leviott & Pierce & Churhills/David P Ehrlich's / Boston, MA. Kind of a kitchen sink non-aromatic blend that works. It has everything in it and you taste everything in it.
> 
> L J Peretti's / So many to mention / BLEND No. D-9575 is my favorite that I buy by the pound. It is an English/burley blend. Cuban Mixture, British Blend, London Flake, D-7485, Omega are alll great as well.


----------



## jakespeed (Sep 28, 2009)

lestrout said:


> Some other serious blending houses out there, who don't just relabel or maybe tweak bags of established blends:
> 
> Uhle's - downtown Milwaukee
> L J Peretti's - downtown Boston, right on the Common
> ...


I can give a strong recommendation on Edward's near Denver, it's actually in Englewood. I went there for the first time a few weeks ago and was very impressed. Most of the tobacconists around here tend to to focus on cigars, with some pipe stuff thrown in, and Edward's seemed to be the opposite. But not to downplay their humidor, which was well stocked with great variety and great prices.

I looked through their house blends and left with a bag of Colonial. I'm slowly working non-aromatics into my rotation and this was my first foray into that realm, and so far I'm very pleased.


----------



## doctorthoss (Jun 28, 2010)

The Gatlinburlier's house blend, Gatlin Burley, is excellent.
I'm also enjoying 4 Noggins Bald Headed Teacher.


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

doctorthoss said:


> The Gatlinburlier's house blend, Gatlin Burley, is excellent.
> I'm also enjoying 4 Noggins Bald Headed Teacher.


My wife is from Kingsport and we own a Chalet in Gatlinburg, so I drop in to the Gatlinburlier on a regular basis.

I enjoy most of their smokes (you might have seen I listed several), but for some reason Gatlin-Burley has never been one of my faves. Odd since I enjoy a good Burley (In addition to Sugar Barrel I also like Prince Albert and Captain Black).

Another blend I like there is Sugarlands Honey. It is a nice, sweet smoke for when you want to smoke candy 

Of course with the Gatlin Burlier....half of the fun is going in and talking to them!


----------



## doctorthoss (Jun 28, 2010)

Granger said:


> My wife is from Kingsport and we own a Chalet in Gatlinburg, so I drop in to the Gatlinburlier on a regular basis.
> 
> I enjoy most of their smokes (you might have seen I listed several), but for some reason Gatlin-Burley has never been one of my faves. Odd since I enjoy a good Burley (In addition to Sugar Barrel I also like Prince Albert and Captain Black).
> 
> ...


Gatlin-Burley was the first tobacco that ever put me in the "zone" -- it's a simple American English mixture with a light topping.
I used to smoke their bulk blends almost exclusively (back in the late 80s/early 90s) just beause they were the most easily available to me. All but two or three of their blends are heavy aromatics, and I eventually lost my taste for most of them upon discovering tinned blends, balkans, and Va/Pers. Yet I still buy a pound or so of G-Burley a year and rarely regret it.
For aromatic lovers, however, I would HIGHLY recommend their blends. Cades Cove Cavendish and Mountain Mall Mix are especially tasty (and bring back memories to me), although I suppose everyone would have a different favorite. Two other mixtures -- Cumberland and Smokies Smoke-Eaze -- are excellent crossover English blends, similar to the Frog Morton series only far more bold. 
I love the store. My first B&M, and still my favorite when it comes to actually hanging out in a store. They also have an incredible collection of high-end collector's pipes (a lot of very nice Dunhills for instance). I wouldn't buy any tinned tobacco there, though -- it's WAY overpriced, even for a tourist town.


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

doctorthoss said:


> Gatlin-Burley was the first tobacco that ever put me in the "zone" -- it's a simple American English mixture with a light topping.
> I used to smoke their bulk blends almost exclusively (back in the late 80s/early 90s) just beause they were the most easily available to me. All but two or three of their blends are heavy aromatics, and I eventually lost my taste for most of them upon discovering tinned blends, balkans, and Va/Pers. Yet I still buy a pound or so of G-Burley a year and rarely regret it.
> For aromatic lovers, however, I would HIGHLY recommend their blends. Cades Cove Cavendish and Mountain Mall Mix are especially tasty (and bring back memories to me), although I suppose everyone would have a different favorite. Two other mixtures -- Cumberland and Smokies Smoke-Eaze -- are excellent crossover English blends, similar to the Frog Morton series only far more bold.
> I love the store. My first B&M, and still my favorite when it comes to actually hanging out in a store. They also have an incredible collection of high-end collector's pipes (a lot of very nice Dunhills for instance). I wouldn't buy any tinned tobacco there, though -- it's WAY overpriced, even for a tourist town.


I think that a big part of their trade is tourists who venture in, buy a house pipe, and some bags of tobacco (Their $50ish smokers selection for a pipe and three 2 oz bags with cleaners and tool) would mean they need to lean more on the aromatics. I know a lot of people who are not regular pipe smokers, but make this store a planned part of their trip.

A good "for example" is a friend of mine who comes to G'burg with us (He and his wife vacation with us once or twice a year). He is not a pipe smoker, but on the trip he always buys a pipe and gets enough tobacco to last a week. He buys aromatics and enjoys them while on vacation, but puts his pipes away at home.

When you are reaching out to non pipers and newbies I think you need tasty aromatics. When you think about how some of the latakia blends, or the VA/Per blends smell...ugh! More than once I have heard the words "smells like a burning dead cat" when referring to some blends out there. But Gatlin Burlier has nice, safe, tasty blends.

I often wonder if his tin prices are to discourage tins and encourage house blends, or is his overhead that high?


----------



## mirain (Jun 29, 2009)

On a recent trip to Denver I visited Edwards. Great place! It reminded me of the pipe shops of yore. I walked out of there with a beautiful Soren freehand and a bag of Special Balkan.

Although my "local" B&M is two hours drive it's well worth the trip. Pipes and Cigars in Albany, NY is blessed to have master blender Russ Ouelette at the helm. 

My favorites are Larry's Blend, 965 Match, 10 to Midnight and a new blend (not sure it's in production yet) Nottingham.


----------



## tonkingulf (Jul 10, 2010)

Gatlinburlier Newfound Blend - Burley & Bright

John Dengler Virginia Slices - Straight VA

John Dengler Black Mariah - Light english with a little perique

All 3 are in my regular rotation


----------



## doctorthoss (Jun 28, 2010)

Granger said:


> I think that a big part of their trade is tourists who venture in, buy a house pipe, and some bags of tobacco (Their $50ish smokers selection for a pipe and three 2 oz bags with cleaners and tool) would mean they need to lean more on the aromatics. I know a lot of people who are not regular pipe smokers, but make this store a planned part of their trip.
> 
> A good "for example" is a friend of mine who comes to G'burg with us (He and his wife vacation with us once or twice a year). He is not a pipe smoker, but on the trip he always buys a pipe and gets enough tobacco to last a week. He buys aromatics and enjoys them while on vacation, but puts his pipes away at home.
> 
> ...


I think the tin prices are set so high because the only customers likely to buy them are established smokers who run out of their favorite Dunhill or McClelland blend and are willing to shell out the cash. They sell very few tins -- they had the same tin of British Woods on the shelf for six years before I finally snagged it! 
As an aside -- their house pipes are truly great. They cost less than $50, yet several of my best smokers came from there (and I have a decent collection with Savs, Stanwells, Bjarne and a 1962 Dunhill).


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

doctorthoss said:


> I think the tin prices are set so high because the only customers likely to buy them are established smokers who run out of their favorite Dunhill or McClelland blend and are willing to shell out the cash. They sell very few tins -- they had the same tin of British Woods on the shelf for six years before I finally snagged it!
> As an aside -- their house pipes are truly great. They cost less than $50, yet several of my best smokers came from there (and I have a decent collection with Savs, Stanwells, Bjarne and a 1962 Dunhill).


Other than my Dad's Triple B that recently came to me, my MOST FAVORITE Briar is a Gatlin-Burlier Christmas Pipe made by Cristiano. In fact, it is the briar that I keep in my pouch for traveling.

They do have excellent house pipes!


----------

